# Important info for drivers



## UberCommuter (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.

I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.

What's the problem, you ask?

Here is the problem. I got rated down by one driver because he thought I slammed the door. What really happened was I was carrying a heavy laptop and my arm had more momentum then I realized. I also gave this person a 7.00 tip and had rated him 5 stars.

I got rated down by another driver because I didn't buckle my seatbelt in the back seat. In Connecticut it is not against the law to not buckle your seatbelt in the back seat if you are over 16 yes old. Trust me, I'm old. This driver rated me down for not buckling up and had the nerve to write that I "broke the law." I had given this guy a 5 star rating and a 10 dollar tip. If the guy wanted me to buckle up I would have if he said something, I just worked a 12 hour shift and I was super tired - why I wasn't driving and took Uber- so I forgot to buckle up. He should have just said something to me.

So, from a pax perspective I'm really angry. Really really angry. Now I will not use Uber because I can't believe drivers had the nerve to do this. 

And now I can't take an uber and be kind the way I used to be. If I tip like I used to, I will be wondering "is this guy going to write something nasty about me for no reason?"

So I would rather use a taxi now instead of an uber. I may get over this in the future but for now I just can't.

I'm just passing this on because I hope people can read this and maybe advise any fellow drivers to not take kind pax for granted.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I'm just passing this on because I hope people can read this and maybe advise any fellow drivers to not take kind pax for granted.


Here's my dos pesos from a driver's perspective...

I try to give the riders the benefit of doubt unless I have reason to believe otherwise. I automatically presume that you respect me, the vehicle I drive, and the fact that I am giving you a ride to your destination in comfort and safety. If you want to chat, we will engage in a conversation about a topic of your choosing. If you don't want to talk, I'll presume you are tired or just don't feel like talking, and we will ride to your destination while the iPod plays softly. If you have any musical requests, I'll be more than happy to try to find something on my iPod that you'll like.

If you treat me with a modicum of courtesy, respect, and kindness, I will more than reciprocate!

If you appear to me to be in control of yourself, I don't have a problem letting you drink in my vehicle. If you ask me first, I don't have a problem letting you smoke a cigarette, as long as you crack the window.

But if a passenger acts in what I feel is a deliberate way to antagonize or provoke me, or tries to cause me trouble... I have no problem whatsoever doing whatever is necessary to control the situation - report them to Uber, involve the local police department, or more.

Good passengers are a blessing, I try to take care of them!


----------



## UberCommuter (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for replying. It only took two drivers to mess things up. I will probably get over it. But what I'm saying is I do think it's messed up that 2 drivers could do that.

It also got me thinking about being a driver. I imagine it would just take 1 customer to mess things up.

This system is flawed. I think Uber should have kept the driver's ratings of passengers private. It just annoys passengers.

I mean bad passengers would just not get rides. Why show them their score? Bad idea.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

You tip. We like you. Don't worry about a couple nuckle head drivers.. ratings are not really relavent anyway unless you are below 4.6ish.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


Wow... I wish my life was so good I had time to worry about going from a 5.00 to a 4.97 :/

In all honesty, a 4.97 is better than a 5.00, to me anyway. They did you a favor.


----------



## Thatfrickekid (Jul 17, 2015)

It's not a good answer, but there are just bad people driving all over, plain and simple. I don't understand why people do this if they hate it so much...

I make an effort to keep my good pax as regulars, and try to accommodate them as best I can.

Don't let two bad apples ruin apples for you, and thank you for being one of the good ones.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

UberCommuter said:


> Thanks for replying. It only took two drivers to mess things up. I will probably get over it. But what I'm saying is I do think it's messed up that 2 drivers could do that.
> 
> It also got me thinking about being a driver. I imagine it would just take 1 customer to mess things up.
> 
> ...


Something to keep in mind is that there is no standard formula for passengers to rate drivers and vice-versa. What one person may consider 5-star, another may only consider 4-star, or maybe even 3-star.

While it's nice to have a perfect 5.0 rating, don't worry because it's dropped 0.03 - c'est la vie!


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

From my perspective:
We all have peeves about riders behavior and regardless of our efforts we are downrated time and time again for things like not having a charger, talking, having the wrong music, not allowing them to smoke, drink or allow more people that seat belts available, not stopping at a drive thru or convenience store, too hot too cold, a wrong turn, a slow pick up, showing at the wrong address, not going faster than the speed limit or simply because they are in a foul mood and an Uber driver is the perfect target to vent. You name it somebody in this forum has been thru it. When we see our ratings the next day we always wonder what we did wrong and there is no way to tell who was the pax that dropped 4 stars or less on us.
Yes, the rating system is flawed, is been used as punishment when is supposed to be used to reward the good drivers. I do accept that there is drivers out there who shouldn't be doing this kind of job, but a set of well done complaints is better than thinking that a 4 star is stellar. Since the riders are now able to see their ratings I seen an uptick in my share of 5 stars, I even had a few that wanted to trade 5 stars on the spot.
To you it might be an inconvenience to see that your rating is no longer the perfect 5, to us every point we lose puts us closer to deactivation. The worst that can happen to a rider based on star ratings is that they have to wait a little longer since many base the acceptance of a rider on the ratings, I know I will never accept a rider at night if is below 4.6 and in day time I do it with extreme prejudice.
This are points to consider if you want a 5 star, again, from my point of view:
Be prompt.
Don't slam doors.
Don't bring open containers.
Don't ask for pit stops.
Don't touch the driver.
Don't try to smoke or eat inside.
Tipping to me is a sign that I have done a good job by bringing you safely to your destination. I do ask on occasion if the opportunity presents itself for feedback. If you are as good of a rider as you describe, you will have nothing but top marks in my book, not about the tipping (which is nice), but about your demeanor in general. At 4.97 you are a pax that will have no trouble finding a ride.
Good luck, and don't let a couple of bad ratings sour your mood towards the rest of us.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

This is not said towards you personally, but now you know how we feel as drivers when passengers unfairly rate us which happens all the time. I deliver _impeccable _service. The other day, a girl rated me 2-stars and flagged me for professionalism and navigation when there was not even the slightest problem on the ride. Unfortunately, there are just mean people out there for no reason whatsoever and I've learned to just ignore it. There's not much else you can do and it's definitely not worth getting mad.

As for passengers like you, we love people like you. You obviously take very good care of your drivers and that is commendable. Keeep it up and don't let two rude/mean drivers bring you down.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


Here are my two cents, which are in reality only 1.2 cents after booking fee, commission & expenses:

I don't really care. Sorry, but complaints from pax are far, far down the list of concerns for a driver.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

"and had the nerve to write that I "broke the law."

An Uber driver can write notes about the passengers? I did not know we could do that. I want to find that so I can write my reviews on my passengers rather than just giving them star ratings.


----------



## UberCommuter (Jun 16, 2017)

I am grateful for all the replies, even for the person who says he doesn't care.

I just want to think about what a fair solution to this would be.

I decided I will continue to tip because Uber just doesn't pay enough and drivers should be tipped.

What I am going to change is I'm going to wait to give feedback to the driver until I see what the driver has left for me.

It's supposed to be anonymous but you can tell when someone has rated you down.

Once I have an idea of what I have been rated I will always give the driver 5 stars unless he or she has rated me down. Then I'm going to give that person 1 star.

This is unfortunate but I don't have any ideas on how to be fair. So even if someone is going to rate me down he or she still gets a tip. Because I see tipping as separate from ratings.

Anyone else think of a better solution?


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

You really shouldn't care about your rating... You're a passenger, no one cares about your rating, you're just a bag of money in the back seat being driven. There is always a driver out there who will pick you up. No matter the rating. I guarantee you that. Thanks for tipping drivers.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

this may sound a little strange to you, but being 4.97 is even better than being at 5.0 == most drivers just assume a 5.0 rider is a new account holder and can go into the ride a little wary; however, a 4.97 is a veteran rider that more than likely tips == drivers are always going to accept your ride requests and will also be a tad more upbeat when picking you up because they know you are a quality rider!

also, don't let a couple slight downgrades get on your nerves; you are clearly a great rider/customer; as a driver, it can be maddening when someone gives us a 4 vs 5 on a perfect ride, but that is just the how some people are


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

How do you know the reason that they rated you low?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


You sound like a Great passenger !
Little secret: a lot of drivers avoid 5 star passengers thinking they are new or troublesome.
Car doors are lighter on newer fuel efficient cars.
When airconditioning is running and windows are up a positive pressure outflow of air occurs.
A Lot of drivers Dont think of this.
Passengers who try to close a door softly, often find the door not closed then have to try to reclose it.
Awkwardly , the driver is often driving off with their hand on the door handle for passengers trying to do the right thing.
I get this.
Better to slam and be sure.
I Never downrate for door slamming unless bad attitude is involved.


----------



## UberCommuter (Jun 16, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> How do you know the reason that they rated you low?


It's supposed to be anonymous but it's not. Because Uber is now displaying the ratings drivers give passengers right in your profile. So I know that if my average goes down after a trip is completed. And as far as how I know the other details... I don't want to post it here for a few reasons. But I will say think about who has this information and who might be able to give it out to a pax.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

​


UberCommuter said:


> It's supposed to be anonymous but it's not. Because Uber is now displaying the ratings drivers give passengers right in your profile. So I know that if my average goes down after a trip is completed. And as far as how I know the other details... I don't want to post it here for a few reasons. But I will say think about who has this information and who might be able to give it out to a pax.


Some drivers are unrealistic about their ideas of passengers.
You shouldnt let it bother you too much.
Good to hear from a Real passenger and have Real input here.


----------



## steveryder (Jan 9, 2017)

You are a strange dude!!



UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

I Can feel for you on driver's being sensitive but, SLAMMING A DOOR is slamming a door. It NEVER has to happen since a contiuos effect to close the door firmly without slamming is all it takes. The seatbelt thing is just an A**hole thing, I may not even notice if my PAX buckle up,, I know I should but I don't. 

SLAMMERS are an AUTOMATIC 4 star or less, unless they tip and I can make a deposit into the "FIX MY DOOR BECAUSE AN A**HOLE SLAMMED IT" fund.

Just my TWO cents.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

So? My car my rules.


----------



## sarasota (Jan 2, 2017)

I actually don't LU attention to rating of a rider before picking him up and usually give a 5 unless thought the rider was nasty in some way. Definitely a 5 of tips. 

It works both ways. I have had passengers say bad comments or give me low rating for what i believe is no reason. The problem is uber doesn't let us know which passenger gave the rating or comment so I can't reflect to what might have happened to cause him to do it. I did have one guy tell me no one is perfect so he never gives a 5 but he did give $5 tip so I was fine with it. I suspect sometimes uber gives passenger a free ride if they were not happy so I don't doubt some say problem just to get the free ride.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


Your rating, a made up thing that no one cares about until you're down to like 4.6 or lower, is the reason you're going to pay more for a cab?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

cdm813 said:


> Your rating, a made up thing that no one cares about until you're down to like 4.6 or lower, is the reason you're going to pay more for a cab?


At least in my city the passenger rating means nothing even if it gets absurdly low. There are so many drivers crawling all over each other that you will always find a ride that is fairly close.


----------



## UberCommuter (Jun 16, 2017)

cdm813 said:


> Your rating, a made up thing that no one cares about until you're down to like 4.6 or lower, is the reason you're going to pay more for a cab?


Yes. It really pissed me off. And I know I'm not the only person who is pissed off about this. I'm just posting it here because I'm pretty sure that there are many uber drivers who are easygoing and fair. But it's a really bad idea to down-rate a passenger unless they do something incredibly bad. I count being drunk and puking in a car among the things that should be rated down. So yeah. It pissed me off that much. If you think it's stupid that's fine. But there's many people like me.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberCommuter said:


> Yes. It really pissed me off. And I know I'm not the only person who is pissed off about this. I'm just posting it here because I'm pretty sure that there are many uber drivers who are easygoing and fair. But it's a really bad idea to down-rate a passenger unless they do something incredibly bad. I count being drunk and puking in a car among the things that should be rated down. So yeah. It pissed me off that much. If you think it's stupid that's fine. But there's many people like me.


It does not piss me off, but I do make sure that I share the love and give a retaliatory 1 star.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

The tips you provided off sets the door and set belt issues. Side note(slamming doors are annoying and I would rather the seat belts be used. Again your tips were awesome. Too bad for the non five star ratings.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

No one really cares. You got a safe ride for peanut pricing..so stop whining.. I'm not believing this story anyway. Drivers can't leave comments about passengers.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I'm not believing this story anyway. Drivers can't leave comments about passengers.


Exactly!


----------



## UberCommuter (Jun 16, 2017)

Jagent said:


> No one really cares. You got a safe ride for peanut pricing..so stop whining.. I'm not believing this story anyway. Drivers can't leave comments about passengers.


Ok. Thanks. I'm not having an argument with you- I was simply pointing something out. Whether or not you choose to believe it is your decision. It makes sense that if a driver gives a low rating they should get a low one back. Drivers have more to lose.

I would also like to point out to you specifically that being a moderator here and writing "no one cares" really hurts other uber drivers. I guess you don't care about that.

You should ban me as well, and really help your fellow drivers out (note sarcasm).


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

UberCommuter said:


> Ok. Thanks. I'm not having an argument with you- I was simply pointing something out. Whether or not you choose to believe it is your decision. It makes sense that if a driver gives a low rating they should get a low one back. Drivers have more to lose.
> 
> I would also like to point out to you specifically that being a moderator here and writing "no one cares" really hurts other uber drivers. I guess you don't care about that.
> 
> You should ban me as well, and really help your fellow drivers out (note sarcasm).


No one cares that you got less than 5 stars. No one cares if you never use Uber again. We don't care and Uber doesn't care. Get over yourself.

If one were to believe your story, we'd have to believe that a random passenger spent his entire day complaing about his Uber rating on an Uber driver's forum. If you think you're teaching us something we don't already know, you're wrong.

If you think your rating should be changed, complain to Uber.

Get over yourself.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jagent said:


> No one cares that you got less than 5 stars. No one cares if you never use Uber again. We don't care and Uber doesn't care. Get over yourself.
> 
> If one were to believe your story, we'd have to believe that a random passenger spent his entire day complaing about his Uber rating on an Uber driver's forum. If you think you're teaching us something we don't already know, you're wrong.
> 
> Get over yourself.


I care about the customer experience, I know not many do, but there are some.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberCommuter said:


> I would also like to point out to you specifically that being a moderator here and writing "no one cares" really hurts other uber drivers. I guess you don't care about that.
> 
> .


He was promoted to moderator specifically because he doesnt care.
I am not hurt by his comment, as I also dont care.

But dont feel bad, when you need a ride, I'll be there!



Uberfunitis said:


> I care about the customer experience, I know not many do, but there are some.


This pax was not given a bad customer experience.He did not complain about his driver until after he saw his rating.
He was obviously a bad pax and was rated accordingly. And he's here complaining about it.
What is there to care about?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

UberCommuter said:


> And as far as how I know the other details... I don't want to post it here for a few reasons.


You work for Uber, in tech or have hacking skills. Frustrating experiences for sure. Especially when you make an effort to be considerate and tip. 



UberCommuter said:


> So, from a pax perspective I'm really angry. Really really angry.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This pax was not given a bad customer experience.He did not complain about his driver until after he saw his rating.
> He was obviously a bad pax and was rated accordingly. And he's here complaining about it.
> What is there to care about?


I do not see where in his narrative he was a bad passenger. Drivers rate low for many reason from taking pool to not tipping etc. We have no idea what kind of passenger he was.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do not see where in his narrative he was a bad passenger. Drivers rate low for many reason from taking pool to not tipping etc. We have no idea what kind of passenger he was.


Slammed door and refused to wear seatbelt, probably after being asked by his driver. He's using the law as an excuse. I dont care about the law. I can set the rules in my car and require everyone wears seatbelts.
Not enough?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Slammed door and refused to wear seatbelt, probably after being asked by his driver. He's using the law as an excuse. I dont care about the law. I can set the rules in my car and require everyone wears seatbelts.
> Not enough?


Seatbelt? According to his account the driver never said anything about that.... he magically was able to get that information still not sure on that one the same with the slammed door supposedly. Don't get me wrong the story is shady with how he got this info but cannot say. I still care about the story just not all that sure that I believe it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I care about the customer experience, I know not many do, but there are some.


Here is what I was told once in a massage parlor: "I provide experience customer pay for. What you want? - I tell you how much." Its the other way around with us. We are told how much we get - I give them every pennies worth.
Minimal pay = minimal customer experience.

PS: Yes, I did tip her.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

The entire point of this thread is a veiled threat-

"If you don't give pax 5 stars, they'll give you a bad rating and get you fired."

Gee, really? Well thanks for that info. Feel free to slam my doors and not wear a seat belt. Would you like a foot massage with your $3.00 ride?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

who else smells a taxi troll?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

LAuberX said:


> who else smells a taxi troll?


Bingo. I didn't want to go there. But since you did.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Jagent said:


> Bingo. I didn't want to go there. But since you did.


Drivers can't leave comments.

NOBODY pays more for a cab once they have used Uber.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

LAuberX said:


> Drivers can't leave comments.
> 
> NOBODY pays more for a cab once they have used Uber.


I was just beginning to have fun. He swallowed the hook, you know? No sense throwing 'em back if they swallow the hook.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Driver gets 1 star out of 500 trips, "oooohhh, I'm scared"

Pax gets 1 star out of 10 trips, lol. 

See the difference?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

prsvshine said:


> Driver gets 1 star out of 500 trips, "oooohhh, I'm scared"
> 
> Pax gets 1 star out of 10 trips, lol.
> 
> See the difference?


passenger ratings may matter in some area but in very large metros where drivers are crawling all over each other like ants and there is a constant influx of new drivers they don't matter at all. You could have a passenger with a 1.2 who would still get a ride in a very short amount of time. In the more rural areas yea it could severely increase your wait time.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Seatbelt? According to his account the driver never said anything about that.... he magically was able to get that information still not sure on that one the same with the slammed door supposedly. Don't get me wrong the story is shady with how he got this info but cannot say. I still care about the story just not all that sure that I believe it.


Of course he didn't mention it.

It's one of two things

1 the whole story is made up. Very likely

2 he was asked to put on seatbelt. He didn't. He did admit to not wanting to wear it. 
He then slammed the door on the way out. 
This is why he knows. Why else would be mention those two things. 
Driver might not have noticed he wasn't wearing seatbelt. And most pax aren't bright enough to realize they're slamming doors unless they're doing it on purpose.

Based on only having heard one side, I can't think of another intelligent conclusion


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberCommuter said:


> I would also like to point out to you specifically that being a moderator here and *writing "no one cares" really hurts other uber drivers.*


Incorrect. I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

UberCommuter said:


> I am grateful for all the replies, even for the person who says he doesn't care.
> 
> I just want to think about what a fair solution to this would be.
> 
> ...


The rating system is so inconsequential in my opinion. Some days I give 4 stars to riders rated higher than me (exception for tippers and surge trips of course) and 5 stars to riders rated lower than me. This makes as much sense as anything else presented.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Slam my door all you want if you tip. I would prefer you did not but five stars for tipping always.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


You do realize that nobody cares what you think or whether you ever use Uber or not, right? I sure don't want a cry baby like you in my car! Please go pay 3 times as much to take that taxi. I am sure you will have a much better experience and he will never rate you.


----------



## maximumuber (Aug 7, 2015)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


I wish I had passengers like you. If you tip your automatically getting 5 stars, even if you 1 star me in my face. I wouldn't sweat the ratings, I picked up passengers with 2.3, 2.6 and under 4.7 ratings that gave me no problem. All they did was sit back minding their own business until they were dropped off. The ratings doesn't seem to matter with riders.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

UberCommuter said:


> I got rated down by another driver because I didn't buckle my seatbelt in the back seat. In Connecticut it is not against the law to not buckle your seatbelt in the back seat if you are over 16 yes old. Trust me, I'm old. This driver rated me down for not buckling up and had the nerve to write that I "broke the law." I had given this guy a 5 star rating and a 10 dollar tip. If the guy wanted me to buckle up I would have if he said something, I just worked a 12 hour shift and I was super tired - why I wasn't driving and took Uber- so I forgot to buckle up. He should have just said something to me.


I have issues with this part of your story. Legal or not SHOULD NOT MATTER. If you get in an accident at decent speed, you become a 100+ pound projectile. I will not be killed because some bad driver made you fly into me. In my truck, you wear your seatbelt or you call another ride. It's not about money (Thank you for tipping, seriously), I have a child waiting for me at home and I'm not about to risk that even one inch more than I have to to provide for her. At my day job I wear safety glasses and ear plugs, unplug tools before I clear jams, and always make sure my ladder is stable. Asking me to do any less means you don't respect my safety.

Also, that 4.97 means you're A GOOD PASSENGER and removes all doubt that you're just a new passenger with their free 5-star rating. From the sounds of it, you'd have my phone number, and the water I keep for myself.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the drivers who downrated you.

Will you really go to the "safe space" of the taxi cab who cannot hurt you with ratings but will gladly hurt your wallet at 2-3x the price of an Uber? 

Butt-hurt about your rating? Now you see the arbitrary ratings BS that drivers have had to put with for years. We too have been butt-hurt every time we delivered great service and got no tip, the rating system that really matters to us. In the end ratings mean absolutely nothing and, like many have already said, no one cares, including Uber. Uber will gladly take your money and so will the drivers.

I'm sure you will be an Uber passenger again. Hopefully you will continue to be a great customer and tip your driver for inexpensive and quality service. We'll be glad to have you in our cars.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

UberCommuter said:


> So, from a pax perspective I'm really angry. Really really angry. Now I will not use Uber because I can't believe drivers had the nerve to do this.
> 
> And now I can't take an uber and be kind the way I used to be. If I tip like I used to, I will be wondering "is this guy going to write something nasty about me for no reason?"


First sentence..... Now i wont use Uber
Second sentence......And now I cant take Uber and be kind



UberCommuter said:


> Anyone else think of a better solution?


Take a taxi



LAuberX said:


> Drivers can't leave comments.
> 
> NOBODY pays more for a cab once they have used Uber.


And then once they use Uber, then they don't use anything but POO


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


I have driven 3000 trips with a 4.90 rating. I also ride.

You tip like I do and we REALLY Really appreciate Pax like you. Like any field you received a couple of 4 star ratings from Drivers that are the "Rotten Apples" amongst us Drivers.

My rider rating is also close to yours as I ordered an Uber for my friends girlfriend and she did not tip. I told my friend that was the last time he can order an Uber from my account and to download the App.

The upside to having a 4.97 rating is that the Drivers know, or are guessing, that you will tip. If you have a 5 star rating, like I see often, you could be brand new or fairly new to Uber and may not tip. I would rather pick up 4.97 Pax all day than 5 star for that reason.

Last but not least, I appreciate the time that you spent to come on here and share your experience. If you ever come to Fort Lauderdale and order an Uber, I hope that I am your Driver.


----------



## IKINCYA (Oct 29, 2016)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


"What's the problem, you ask?"

Somebody did not wake up this morning. Somebody stayed in the ER overnight. Somebody was expected home last night but was killed in an accident. Somebody is burying a loved one today. Children are in hospitals suffering from Cancer. Starving Children all over the world and you HAVE THE NERVE TO COME HERE TO COMPLAIN ABOUT SOME RATING???


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

i think the point is such behavior exists everywhere, not just in drivers but in uber riders too...

All drivers should have our fare share of experience of such behavior in the driver's POV because drivers have higher number of trips compare to riders. Excellent service provided but still got rated down because of petty little things....

if the 0.3 drop in ratings is your reason to convert to using taxis, i wish you all the best... taxis can't rate you down because they don't have a rating system for riders and oh you can't rate them either but that's ok because i'm sure ALL taxi drivers provides the best of service which you have nothing to worry of.


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

UberCommuter when you had a 5.0 nobody knew anything about you.

At 4.97 they know your a good passenger. Your service may even improve.

Don't sweat it.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Maybe the driver changed your rating later. When driver changes the rating later, Uber asks for reason for the change. That's when driver can leave comments.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


Tips are 5 stars.

If the ****** gave you less, report him for trying to sell you drugs.

We really need more riders like you.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

d0n said:


> Tips are 5 stars.
> 
> If the ****** gave you less, report him for trying to sell you drugs.
> 
> We really need more riders like you.


Yes lets accuse someone of a crime because they didn't rate someone five stars. Why not accuse them of assault, or attempted murder? How about rape, the driver did after all raped the passenger's rating.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Charismatic Megafauna said:


> UberCommuter when you had a 5.0 nobody knew anything about you.
> 
> At 4.97 they know your a good passenger. Your service may even improve.
> 
> Don't sweat it.


Excuse me?! I ONLY take 4.98 or higher!


----------



## NITWITone (Jul 18, 2016)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


How do you know that the driver rated you, first of all we rate every pax on every ride, we cant comment about the ride at all, we as drivers dont have that options to do so ,like the pax do , but im sorry you had a bad experience we do love tippers though



UberCommuter said:


> I am grateful for all the replies, even for the person who says he doesn't care.
> 
> I just want to think about what a fair solution to this would be.
> 
> ...


You know if you rate a driver a 1 star sooner or later you wont be pickup as much cause a 1 star you will never be paired with that driver again and once you go through alot of drivers wait time for you will go up sooner or later


----------



## Guapcollecta (Apr 11, 2017)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


How would you know that these are the reasons why you got low ratings? Drivers are not allowed to comment on why they gave you a low rating. At least not where I'm from. I think you're just assuming. Maybe you didn't tip. that's the main reason why passengers Get Low ratings. Maybe you made the man wait too much. You should be outside when you request your Uber. Uber drivers are trying to feed their families they don't have time to wait for you. Maybe you're just a ****** and you don't even know it. Either way it doesn't matter, you get to ride all the way to your rating hits 0. It's an average you'll bring it back up stop crying.


----------



## NewEnglander (Sep 20, 2016)

He slammed the door so hard that the glass shook and then he saw that his rating dropped. That's how he figured it out.


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


Take a break and watch Netflix. I'd recommend the Black Mirror episode Nosedive. It'll give you a little perspective about ratings.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Am I the only one who thinks that this "important info for drivers" is not so important?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


They did you A FAVOR.

Plenty of drivers at airports or events will skip on a 5* passenger, believing them to be unrated newbies who'll need to be coached thru the rules and expectations....and who probably won't get it anyway, making pickup a PITA and the passenger a source of potentially troublesome unexpected behaviours or expectations.

4.97, otoh, we'll probably drive an extra couple miles to pick up, accept at a lower surge than we usually would go for, or accommodate unusual requests from.

5* rating is BAD. Almost as bad as 3.99 & below.


----------



## Nightrider9999 (Jun 6, 2016)

UberCommuter said:


> I am grateful for all the replies, even for the person who says he doesn't care.
> 
> I just want to think about what a fair solution to this would be.
> 
> ...


How about not rating 1 star but try to figure out what the driver raited you and give the same. A one star rating can be very harmful to a driver and even more harmful to a pax because they don't have nearly the trips to average it out as drivers do. Also drivers can go back and change their ratings if they figure out you did it to them. A 1 star rating is a powerful tool, use it wisely, I certainly do as a driver.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Nightrider9999 said:


> How about not rating 1 star but try to figure out what the driver raited you and give the same. A one star rating can be very harmful to a driver and even more harmful to a pax because they don't have nearly the trips to average it out as drivers do. Also drivers can go back and change their ratings if they figure out you did it to them. A 1 star rating is a powerful tool, use it wisely, I certainly do as a driver.


I don't have time for any of that I either rate 5stars or 1star there is no in between. I give five stars if I would not mind being with the other person again and one star if I would rather never be paired with them again. As a passenger defiantly wait to rate though so the driver has a harder time figuring out where in the hell it came from.


----------



## NoVaDJ61 (Dec 4, 2015)

UberCommuter said:


> Thanks for replying. It only took two drivers to mess things up. I will probably get over it. But what I'm saying is I do think it's messed up that 2 drivers could do that.
> 
> It also got me thinking about being a driver. I imagine it would just take 1 customer to mess things up.
> 
> ...


If customers thought about it before they rated drivers badly, this wouldn't be an issue. Pax routinely rate drivers badly and they shouldn't be surprised when we return the favor. This is what happens when you put others in charge of whether or not someone has a job. Honestly this is one of the things I hate most about this country. We're always looking to hurry one another for any reason.



Jagent said:


> No one really cares. You got a safe ride for peanut pricing..so stop whining.. I'm not believing this story anyway. Drivers can't leave comments about passengers.


Wrong! I leave comments about pax all the time and get responses from Uber for each one. I do agree this guy seems to be whiny and self righteous.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


The pax rating doesn't mean anything. Nearly all drivers fail to even look at the pax's rating before accepting the call. I'm pretty sure that paying taxi rates will soon have you back to riding with Uber


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

> Good passengers are a blessing..


And a rarity!!



> I decided I will continue to tip because Uber just doesn't pay enough and drivers should be tipped.


That's amazing. I don't see many tips at all, even for delivery, so pax don't see many 5-star ratings from me. Ironically since I got my brand new shiny car my rating has gone from 4.89 to 4.84.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


not buying this bs, i dont give a shit if anybody "buckles up" ever. Even a $1 tip gets 6 stars, U can puke in my car for a $10 tip LOL! Ur making this up!


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

hahahah did you really make this thread.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> At 4.97 you are a pax that will have no trouble finding a ride.


I am pretty sure the driver sees your feedback rounded to 1 decimal point, so they will see 5.0.


----------



## bornAdriver (Jun 22, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Here's my dos pesos from a driver's perspective...
> 
> I try to give the riders the benefit of doubt unless I have reason to believe otherwise. I automatically presume that you respect me, the vehicle I drive, and the fact that I am giving you a ride to your destination in comfort and safety. If you want to chat, we will engage in a conversation about a topic of your choosing. If you don't want to talk, I'll presume you are tired or just don't feel like talking, and we will ride to your destination while the iPod plays softly. If you have any musical requests, I'll be more than happy to try to find something on my iPod that you'll like.
> 
> ...


Spotscat, that is an excellent response.


----------



## robsuchan (Jan 31, 2017)

4.97... wow impressive... imagine if you were a driver and had over 500 5 star rated trips and the see that a passenger you just had a great conversation with rated you a 4 instead of a 5... and now in your head you are like "I will never pick up that passenger again" because he gave you a 4... I'm sorry that you don't want to use uber anymore, it's a great service that as 4.97, you must use a ton. This is a job that most of us take very seriously. We drive, you sit as a passenger. If i make a wrong turn that costs you 50 cents, I'll Probably get a 4. If i ask you to buckle up and you do not, you will probably get a 4... not the end of the world. I'm sorry that I ranted on your rant. Have a great day!


----------



## Nightrider9999 (Jun 6, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't have time for any of that I either rate 5stars or 1star there is no in between. I give five stars if I would not mind being with the other person again and one star if I would rather never be paired with them again. As a passenger defiantly wait to rate though so the driver has a harder time figuring out where in the hell it came from.


Wow, good lesson for us drivers. We should do the same 1-5 policy when we rate rather than trying to be fair.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Nightrider9999 said:


> Wow, good lesson for us drivers. We should do the same 1-5 policy when we rate rather than trying to be fair.


seems fair to me! I don't want to ride with you gets a one it was an ok ride that I would not mind having again a 5. If we wanted to really be fair with our ratings a 3 would be average and go up and down from there, but Uber does not work like that.


----------



## Nightrider9999 (Jun 6, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> seems fair to me! I don't want to ride with you gets a one it was an ok ride that I would not mind having again a 5. If we wanted to really be fair with our ratings a 3 would be average and go up and down from there, but Uber does not work like that.


Your right that Uber is not fair, the whole rating system is not fair. For example a 4* says "good" below it, now Uber will deactivate a driver with a 4* rating. So how can you deactivate a drive for being rated as good. All drivers know and I think the most riders are aware of the fact that a 4* rating is a vote for that driver to be deactivated. I would ask you how you would want to be treated if you found yourself in a situation that you had to resort to driving with Uber. Would you like it if riders rate you 1* just because they don't want to ride with you again. As a driver it takes a lot for me to rate even the worst unruly or disrespectful rider as low as a 1* because I know how large of an effect it can have on their account. Some drivers will tell you that riders rating don't matter as they will pic anyone up regardless of rating, but I can tell you there are a lot of drivers that won't accept ratings even under 4.5. Uber may not be fair but that doesn't mean that drivers and riders can't be fair to each other.


----------



## Nightrider9999 (Jun 6, 2016)

I think if you just started and you have only 20-30 rides a bad rating will dip you down in the red zone which you can quickly pull back up with a few 5* ratings. I think Uber takes that into consideration. But if you would have continued at that rate you would have been out.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

You ti


UberCommuter said:


> Hi. I need to tell uber drivers something from a pax perspective. It's important because it's something that's happening that can affect how pax rate you.
> 
> I use Uber a lot. And I used to have a 5.0 star rating. Until I had 2 drivers who brought it down to 4.97.
> 
> ...


You tip me and you get 5 stars, period.



driverx.nj said:


> I Can feel for you on driver's being sensitive but, SLAMMING A DOOR is slamming a door. It NEVER has to happen since a contiuos effect to close the door firmly without slamming is all it takes. The seatbelt thing is just an A**hole thing, I may not even notice if my PAX buckle up,, I know I should but I don't.
> 
> SLAMMERS are an AUTOMATIC 4 star or less, unless they tip and I can make a deposit into the "FIX MY DOOR BECAUSE AN A**HOLE SLAMMED IT" fund.
> 
> Just my TWO cents.


She did tip or did you not read


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> You ti
> 
> You tip me and you get 5 stars, period.
> 
> She did tip or did you not read


Yep, I read it.


----------



## f1zero (Jan 29, 2016)

Chicago drivers don't see pax ratings so we just rate pax anything here. Sucks for them when they travel somewhere else


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Nightrider9999 said:


> Your right that Uber is not fair, the whole rating system is not fair. For example a 4* says "good" below it, now Uber will deactivate a driver with a 4* rating. So how can you deactivate a drive for being rated as good. All drivers know and I think the most riders are aware of the fact that a 4* rating is a vote for that driver to be deactivated. I would ask you how you would want to be treated if you found yourself in a situation that you had to resort to driving with Uber. Would you like it if riders rate you 1* just because they don't want to ride with you again. As a driver it takes a lot for me to rate even the worst unruly or disrespectful rider as low as a 1* because I know how large of an effect it can have on their account. Some drivers will tell you that riders rating don't matter as they will pic anyone up regardless of rating, but I can tell you there are a lot of drivers that won't accept ratings even under 4.5. Uber may not be fair but that doesn't mean that drivers and riders can't be fair to each other.


I do also drive for Uber, around 1400 rides given. I am quite familiar with how the rating system works for both the rider and the driver. It is absolutely fair to rate someone a 1 you would not want to take a ride with again. Uber has a problem with quality and if you do not identify those who you believe have quality issues than nothing can be done about it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nightrider9999 said:


> Your right that Uber is not fair, the whole rating system is not fair. For example a 4* says "good" below it, now Uber will deactivate a driver with a 4* rating. .


I graduated college with a rating of about 4.5 - which is 90% or an A- 
Employers seemed impressed with this GPA. 
Good thing I didn't tell Uber about it, they'd of never hired me to drive a car.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

When I went to college 4.0 was perfect. But then SAT only went to 1600, too!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

maximumuber said:


> I wish I had passengers like you. If you tip your automatically getting 5 stars, even if you 1 star me in my face. I wouldn't sweat the ratings, I picked up passengers with 2.3, 2.6 and under 4.7 ratings that gave me no problem. All they did was sit back minding their own business until they were dropped off. The ratings doesn't seem to matter with riders.


I had a 3.6 sit back and look all nervous. Eventually " you're the 5th uber driver I called and thank you for not canceling. Why do you think the others canceled" I was careful with how I worded it but the jest of what I said "your rating sucks and is the lowest I've ever seen"

He confessed that he used to be a big drunk and get picked up from bars all the time with no waiting. but now thanks to the low ratings and much longer wait times he sees how others see him and how his drinking actions have affected his ability to get an uber easily. Ended up telling me that I'd be dropping him off at an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting and thanked me for confirming his thoughts on why the others canceled on him.

No door slams no mess, pleasant convo. Gave him a nice day and a 5*


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't have time for any of that I either rate 5stars or 1star there is no in between.


A true driver, not a shill hack like you, would NEVER, N.E.V.E.R..... rate like that. Its just more proof that your hear to troll. That you dont drive and like the OP are fragile.



Uberfunitis said:


> I do also drive for Uber, around 1400 rides given.


F'n proove it. You wont cause you cant. You dont drive.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> I had a 3.6 sit back and look all nervous. Eventually " you're the 5th uber driver I called and thank you for not canceling. Why do you think the others canceled" I was careful with how I worded it but the jest of what I said "your rating sucks and is the lowest I've ever seen"
> 
> He confessed that he used to be a big drunk and get picked up from bars all the time with no waiting. but now thanks to the low ratings and much longer wait times he sees how others see him and how his drinking actions have affected his ability to get an uber easily. Ended up telling me that I'd be dropping him off at an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting and thanked me for confirming his thoughts on why the others canceled on him.
> 
> No door slams no mess, pleasant convo. Gave him a nice day and a 5*


No tip?
Rate four stars.


----------



## CardoMM (Sep 28, 2015)

I have been driving for almost 2 years for Uber and I have a rule to myself, If my pax tips me, they get an auto 5 star. Regardless if they chatted me up, were a bit weird, back seat drivers, even a few borderline bossy yet still respectful tippers. We are not slaves to them, but we are providing a service, and so long as they pay me for my service and show appreciation with a nice tip, they can be bossy all they want. I have picked up business people, men and women alike from downtown Houston during the morning rush, somethings they are short n to the point with their requests, that can feel like Im being bossed around to the newbie untrained eye, but now after almost 2 years, I realized that those business types love when you "get'er done" and still get them to their destination fast and safe. I see and easy 5 or even 10 dollar tip in these rides. why someone would down rate any tipper is beyond me, those are the ones we like, because the give more.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jt76542 said:


> A true driver, not a shill hack like you, would NEVER, N.E.V.E.R..... rate like that. Its just more proof that your hear to troll. That you dont drive and like the OP are fragile.
> 
> F'n proove it. You wont cause you cant. You dont drive.


I do drive, and I will not post anything to prove it to you. I have nothing to prove, if you don't believe I drive than you don't, it is no skin of my back what you believe or don't believe.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do drive, and I will not post anything to prove it to you.


Because you cant. You dont drive...lmao


----------

